# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تفاوت COM ,DCOM,COM+,COMSERVER

## N_D

تفاوتهای com, dcom, com+,comserver,  در چیست .

----------


## Inprise

> فاوتهای com, dcom, com+,comserver, در چیست


COM مخفف  Component Object Model و تکنولوژی مایکروسافت برای پیاده سازی توزیع شده برنامه های کاربردی یا قطعات تشکیل دهندهء آنهاست . COM با RPC قدیمی محیطهای یونیکس سازگار است و از پروتکل غنی شده ای که پایهء آن مبتنی بر  RPC است استفاده میکند .

DCOM مخفف  Distribured Component Object Model و راهکار مایکروسافت برای پیاده سازی توزیع شده برنامه های کاربردی با بستر شبکه ای است که تقلیدی ضعیف از  CORBA بوده و قابلیتهای چندانی نداشت .  DCOM منسوخ شده است .

+COM که بر پایهء  MTS کار میکند راهکار جدید مایکروسافت برای تولید برنامه های توزیع شده در محیطهای ویندوزی است که علاوه بر تحمل خطای بالا و قابلیت مدیریت خوشه ( Cluster manegment ) امکانات خوبی در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار میدهد . امروزه از کام پلاس بیشتر برای پیاده سازی لایه دوم نرم افزاری های گسترده سه لایه استفاده میشود .

COM Server عنصری است که یک یا چند COM را نگهداری میکند و وظیفه اش میزبانی برنامه های کاربردی ست که تمایل دارند از این اشیاء استفاده نمایند . بطور ملموس و به عنوان مثال  inetinfo.exe یا  services.exe در ویندوز اکس پی دو کام سرور هستند که فانکشنالیتی های حیاتی ویندوز ( در اولی آی آی اس و سرویسهای مربوطه و در دومی بیش از 15 سرویس اصلی ویندوز ) را عملیاتی میکنند .

موفق باشید

----------


## houshmand

:roll: میشه  یک کم بیشتر توضیح بدهید اصلا من این com ها را نفهمیدم تا حالا چیست ؟اگه با یک مثال ساده همراه باشه که جه بهتر :)

----------


## ali_atcoo

سلام 
تفاوت  net.   با  + com رو میخواستم بپرسم

----------


## mahdy.asia

اگر کسی می تونه در مورد تنظیمات Com توضیحاتی بده متشکر می شم
چون من یک برنامه چندلایه با دلفی نوشتم برنامه روی کلاینتی که لایه میانی (کامپوننت Com) روی آن ایجاد شده است کار می کند اما روی کلاینت های دیگر در شبکه خطا می دهد
 در حقیقت لایه میانی از روی کلاینت های دیگر دیده نمی شود

----------

